# Two more platters, ambrosia maple and walnut



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

The maple was exceedingly wet. It took less than a day to curl up as you can see here. The thickness was good and even so it should not crack, but boy it sure left round in a hurry.

The walnut was much more dry. Not 100% happy with the shape of the curve but it'll do. I've got a holiday deadline like everyone else.




























-- Norm


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking platters.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking platters. The Ambrosia maple one has some great looking lines.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Is that a platter or shallow bowl.  Just kidding, nice pieces


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Very nice! I have some ambrosia maple still standing in the corner and I really need to turn it into something as it is just gorgeous wood!

Mac


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice work
i really like the ambrosia maple one


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice work Norm.
I like them both. Ambrosia maple is one of my favorites. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice job on the platters.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Ambrosia maple is flashier wood than walnut, but IMO the form you gave that piece of walnut is stunning.

More pix of the walnut please -- I'd love to see the side profile "square on", and from below too so I can see the foot (or however you made it appear to be floating above the table).

Thanks!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Those are real nice.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Ambrosia maple is flashier wood than walnut, but IMO the form you gave that piece of walnut is stunning.
> 
> More pix of the walnut please -- I'd love to see the side profile "square on", and from below too so I can see the foot (or however you made it appear to be floating above the table).
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry it took so long, but here's the head-on shot you requested. 









I've since added laser etching to the piece to make it a Christmas gift as an heirloom platter. The etching seems nicely subtle on this dark wood.









-- Norm


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks great, Norm. The recipients-to-be will have a gift to treasure, both a work of art and a fine family heirloom.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job on the platter and the laser etching.

You just gave me ideas of what to do with the 2 blocks each of Ambrosia Maple and Mahogany I have.


----------

